# localizacion entre robots



## jantonio84 (May 30, 2007)

Saludos,

La idea es diseñar un circuito que permita lo siguiente:
Se tienen 2 robots, A y B que se encuentran separados en un plano que no conocen. La idea es que el robot A envie una señal de radio que pueda recibir el robot B y de esta manera el robot B pueda llegar donde se encuentra el robot A.

Tenia pensado que el robot B de una vuelta en 360º y encuentre la posicion en que se encuentra la mayor intensidad de la señal y seguir ese camino. Pero no se que tan practico resulta esto.

Hable con un profesor y me recomendo, como opcion alternativa, utilizar un sensor ultrasonico para enviar la señal.

Si alguien conoce otro metodo o sepa como implementar el metodo utilizando señal de radio sera de GRAN ayuda.

De antemano muchas gracias,

Atte.


----------



## ortegaor (May 31, 2007)

yo colocaria varios emisores de infrarrojos en el robot, haciendo un circulo de 360 grados, con 8 emisores creo que seria suficiente. 
 y en el otro robot colocaria 2 recectores de imfrarrojos mirando en la misma direccion, de forma que al principio daria una vuelta de 360 grados intentando buscar la señal, y luego controlaria la direccion segun la señal le llegue a un detector o a otro. seria similar a los robot que siguen una linea pintada en el suelo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2007)

la alcances de 2m los infrarojos parecen una buena idea, con los ultrasonidos lo mismo es mas dificil.

El emisor debe ser modulado con una señal cuadrada con duty ccicle del 30%
El amplificador debe ser tipo pasa banda . Se puede construir con unversoras tipo 4069/4049 con pocos componentes y a la salida del amplificador rectificas la señal y lo mides con el ADC.

Recuerda lo siguiente, el mayor problema de trabajar con fotodiodos con las interferecias de 50hz, como son florescente y el ruido electrico.

Hay receptores ya integrados dentro de un encapsulado tipo transistor, la salida es digital, tienen la gran ventaja que les aplicas 5V y ya funcionan pero no puedes medir la intensidad de la señal, pero son muy practicos y faciles de utilizar y con buenos resultados. Son los tulizados en TV, DVD..


----------



## jantonio84 (May 31, 2007)

Oigan, pero no se saturan los receptores infrarojos al tener al aire libre? (por la luz del sol, etc).


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

Si los sensores infrarojo son muy sensibles ala luz del sol sobretodo, y los debes modular muy bien, los encpsulados tipo transistor son muy buenos pero  tienen poca direccionalidad lo poedes solocionar con un pequeño tubo de aluminio de unos pocos centimetros, lo que yo te aconsejo es que utilises los sensores ultrasonocos, pues son casi inmunes a las interferencias y pueden detectar casi cualquier objeto ademas tienen un muy buen alcance, algunos ya bienen listos de fabrica en su circuyto inpreso con salida digital y de PWM ademas te dan información sobre la distancia y los puedes controlar con un micro, si prefieres te puedo pasar un plano de uno que detecta movimoento basandose en el efecto dopler con un alcanse de unos 2 metros


----------

